# Anyone here who moved from Singapore to South Africa between 2004 - 2008?



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi,

I am just trying to get some information as i am kind of stuck in a situation right now. I will love to find out some information to see if i can predict my next step. So, is there anyone here who had applied for a long term VISA to South Africa between the years 2004 - 2008? Please if so let me know and i will love some information. Most likely via private messaging.

Thanks


----------

